# 2017 what's your theme



## Robin Graves (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm thinking of a carnival theme also, but towards the circus type.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Im staying with the giant spiders and 40 foot spider web as this is my 2nd year but both big spiders are out.
Last year only 1 spider was finished. Next year a much bigger spider..... well today is set and ready to roll!!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

I plan on hosting my first ever party and want to get some re-use out of my wedding decorations. Thinking I'll go with witches/black magic for the first go around!


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

We are doing The Simpsons Treehouse of Horror!


----------



## Lady Dy (Oct 2, 2013)

Some sort of witch based theme.


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Probably vampire theme.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm thinking of doing a bayou/swamp voodoo party next year.


----------



## SewingPirate (Oct 27, 2016)

No idea yet, but hubby wants to use projectors next year.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I am doing a Couture Witches Luncheon ... the guests are to come up with a couture witches outfit... this is where their imagination can really come out ... and wear it down the runway as the master of ceremonies describes the outfit ... It will take place in a cemetery where the tombstones will be the seating ... it will be recorded ... there will be a photo shoot for each person for the Witches Weekly cover ...there will be cocktails and appetizers served during the fashion show then a buffet style lunch will be served ... VIW goodie bags ... there will be music and some games will be played .... I am hoping to have a magazine done with pictures from previous Luncheons, fashion articles and such and their individual cover shot will be on their person copy ... Hopefully this will bring out the designer and witch fashionista out of my guests ... they are all well aware of this so some are already in the planning stages ... fingers crossed!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

*Oh noooooo!!!! Only 364 days left until Halloween!!!! 
It is crunch time people!!!
*
I have a couple of ideas brewing, but have not made a final decision yet.

Eric


----------



## subcult9 (Jun 16, 2016)

Stranger Things!
Hoping the Season 2 premiere is timed well to have people excited.


----------



## subcult9 (Jun 16, 2016)

SewingPirate said:


> No idea yet, but hubby wants to use projectors next year.


Projectors are great! They cover large areas and command attention. Have you/your husband looked into the FearFX line of DVDs and videos? Good time to buy stuff now!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I think it's time for a reboot! I'd like to do a circus / carnival / freak show perhaps. Time and money a d having enough cast members always are considerations.


----------



## Flychiguy1985 (Aug 19, 2014)

I've always wanted to do a "birds" theme. like hundreds of seagulls, sparrows, crows, etc all over the front yard and porch, a couple of pecked out bodies. Torn up boards, furniture... Oh well, one of these years! Fake birds aren't very cheap, I'm finding out! 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Día De Los Muertos...coincidentally. 

Not sure what the haunt will look like


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm going to build on this year's Halloween Carnival theme.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

It's the five year anniversary of The Garry Street Cemetery! More cemetery creepiness, more fog, better lighting, and costumed characters!

So much to do....


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Im torn between a maze in the garden, or Bates Motel throughout the house.

Maze - its a 150ft long garden, so lots of scope - but maybe go the shooting zombie maze route if time allows

Motel - Lots of writhing dead bodies & gore in the bedrooms - Creepiness downstairs.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

My "Theme" is pretty locked-in here with my 1870 Haunted, haunted House.
The believe the "Theme" will probably always be:"Can I trust Jim enough to not torture or kill me during the tour ?"
I talk at them with BIG words and tell them strange (but True) stories about this house and my experiences here, adding attempted humor(my own )
I love it when someone asks me to "Please stop making them laugh.. because their face hurts!
Yes, Ravens Grin is a very different sort of Haunt, even though it is actually haunted and has been haunted ever since at least 1925.(According to some of this town's elderly.)


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Our next years theme is one that I have been waiting for...we are FINALLY doing and 80's Zombie Prom!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I all ready have a great plan layed out for next year so excited


----------



## Brides94 (Aug 12, 2016)

We are undecided between two themes. The first one is Carnevil, like the so called Freakshow...or an abandoned orphanage but I'm leaning towards the carnival.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm going to do a monster mash theme with the classic universal monsters, I wish I'd bought that Frankenstein at HD this year and they had a cute little mummy. Oh well, I have all year to look. I'm going to decorate the walls with movie posters and have mad scientist lab stuff on my shelves.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

dbruner said:


> I'm going to do a monster mash theme with the classic universal monsters, I wish I'd bought that Frankenstein at HD this year and they had a cute little mummy. Oh well, I have all year to look. I'm going to decorate the walls with movie posters and have mad scientist lab stuff on my shelves.


I'd be willing to sell mine if you lived closer. They are not really practical to ship though due to size and weight.


































http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/wolfbeard-albums-wolfbeard-s-photos.html

Eric


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

My theme for 2017 is going to be "Asylum" You can follow my progress here http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...-haunt-woods-presents-asylum.html#post2070545 or you can check me out on facebook just search Haunt of the Woods. 

Anyways for the Carnevil circus folk I will be selling a lot of my mask and some props soon (after I reorganize my storage unit) 

Happy Haunting in 2017


----------



## StarScream (Feb 25, 2014)

Long time lurker here, finally posting for the first time. I've been inspired by everyone on the forums, but never had the resources to go all out like I've wanted to. 
2017 is my year! I'm planning to do a Carnival theme as well! However, I am terrified of clowns, so I'm calling it "Charnel Carnival" and using skeletons instead.  I'm so excited! Planning to start gathering supplies this weekend.


----------



## Hearse driver (Jan 3, 2016)

Not locked in stone yet, but leading concept is "Terror on the Bayou" .. with a New Orleans style cemetary, Voodoo, Swamp witches, and undead marti gras as Sub themes in my rooms/ yard. 

Past themes -

2016 - Moster Mash (classic Halloween) 
2015 - Carnival of Horror


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

2017 is going to be my next party year. I plan for Ominous Acquisitions to host a spooky open house. The entire house it being dressed as a supernatural antiquities shop. Lots of props for guest to check out. A scavenger hunt with prizes for the most oddities identified from the "buyers guide" delivered with the invites along with costume and door prizes. Should be fun!! Outdoors is being dressed down. just an eerie forest walk with ghostly lights and fog, a few jack'Os for good measure. Most of the focus will be setting up the "shop".


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

StarScream said:


> Long time lurker here, finally posting for the first time. I've been inspired by everyone on the forums, but never had the resources to go all out like I've wanted to.
> 2017 is my year! I'm planning to do a Carnival theme as well! However, I am terrified of clowns, so I'm calling it "Charnel Carnival" and using skeletons instead.  I'm so excited! Planning to start gathering supplies this weekend.


Welcome 
My gothic carnival will have no clowns either


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> 2017 is going to be my next party year. I plan for Ominous Acquisitions to host a spooky open house. The entire house it being dressed as a supernatural antiquities shop. Lots of props for guest to check out. A scavenger hunt with prizes for the most oddities identified from the "buyers guide" delivered with the invites along with costume and door prizes. Should be fun!! Outdoors is being dressed down. just an eerie forest walk with ghostly lights and fog, a few jack'Os for good measure. Most of the focus will be setting up the "shop".


I can not wait to see this


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

If I do anything as I think I'm burnt out, more than just on Halloween but if I do anything I will be keeping it like the "kiss" method. Keep It Simple Stupid. Prob just do a Hells Highway walk through. Just be a long straight hallways with every scare prop I have in it. Simple but should be effective.


----------



## Lot13 (May 27, 2014)

We haven't decided on a definite idea for a theme yet but are considering a Poe theme, with heavy emphasis on The Raven and of course the Telltale Heart." I'm not really sure we can pull this off in the entire haunt though so it's going to take more brainstorming on it. My kitchen area and tented patio are my weakest links of what to do there with that theme. Of course Dollar Tree crows will be used in place of ravens but hey, it's effect.  I've already bought several clearance items that I think will work with the idea.

After 10 years of Halloween parties and so many props/decor I'm wondering where to store more, I'm running out of ideas to be excited about. I've done witches twice and a graveyard theme twice, with many years separating them. So now I'm looking for something different that we can all get excited about and not have a huge expense of new items to make and/or buy.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Wolfbeard, your monsters are awesome! I would definitely buy them if I lived closer. To those of you who, like me, are afraid of clowns and doing a carnival theme, its not a bad idea to mention on your invite that you don't want clown costumes. I've done it several times and no one got offended or showed up as a creepy clown. I took some ribbing but still better than having a clown in my house.


----------



## amylw1 (Oct 26, 2014)

these ideas are brilliant.

I however, have no idea of what to do. Usually I do 1 year and my best mate does the next using my previous years decorations (she lives 5hrs away so 95% of guests are different). This year should have been harry potter at hers, however, she has been evicted from her house as landlord is selling it and she doesn't know if she will have a house etc. So I've said will hold at mine again but no idea for theme.

I had thought about carnival but friends with younger children have said they wont come as their kids don't like clowns etc. I did harry potter last year and a spiders lair 2years ago.

has anyone done a graveyard theme? if so how did it go, what did you do?


----------



## Grrlgoyle (Jan 22, 2017)

*First Big Yard Haunt*

Wow, everybody! Great ideas all over!

I'm a beginner so I'm going to work up to it modestly. I get to decorate my mom's yard in Florida and I'm psyched! I'm thinking an old, abandoned cemetery 'cause I'm _dying_ to try headstones and monuments ;-) Would love to fake a gothic wrought iron fence and have some ghosts. I'm thinking mostly subtle and eerie. If I get a lot done maybe I'll try some will-o'-the-wisps and projections...


----------



## mozelle.coffman (Feb 13, 2017)

vampire theme the best


----------



## univofmiss (Dec 16, 2016)

Last year was my first year. I really wanted a theme (in particular, a Friday the 13th theme), but being that the other half didn't really like the theme idea, I did themed rooms. The sitting room was covered in spiders and spider webs. The dining room had a cannibal theme. The guest bathroom was like a disgusting rest stop bathroom. The kitchen was the witch area. Living was ghosts and skeletons. Originally, I was going to have creepy dolls hanging from the ceiling in my room, but instead I made a Jason Voorhees out of PVC pipe that stood in my bedroom. I had bodies in my bathroom. The back yard was cemetery themed.

I bought sooo much stuff last year, so I'm happy this year I'm starting in time to make a few props and improve on the themes I did last year. Hoping to find deals on things, being that it isn't late September/early October... but I'm finding that somewhat difficult.


----------



## mozelle.coffman (Feb 13, 2017)

vampire hihihi


----------



## TheFearcast (Jan 7, 2017)

I doubt I'll have a theme this year. This is my first year haunting, so I'm not gonna try and do anything crazy...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I keep wanting to do Harry potter. But we always seem to do zombies and graveyard. I did order some kick butt clothes this year going for a Victorian Witch just need to find some Lace up boots in 7.5 black pointed of course. aaaannnd they cant be heels because I'll break my fool neck


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

You could always do a zombie Hogwarts theme...I think it'd actually be pretty cool


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one planning ahead! Everyone else looks at me like I'm mad...
This is my first halloween on here, and there are so many great ideas, I can't wait


----------



## Atropos (Oct 6, 2016)

I don't think I've ever done a theme..


----------



## Atropos (Oct 6, 2016)

This sounds super fun! 



margaret said:


> I am doing a Couture Witches Luncheon ... the guests are to come up with a couture witches outfit... this is where their imagination can really come out ... and wear it down the runway as the master of ceremonies describes the outfit ... It will take place in a cemetery where the tombstones will be the seating ... it will be recorded ... there will be a photo shoot for each person for the Witches Weekly cover ...there will be cocktails and appetizers served during the fashion show then a buffet style lunch will be served ... VIW goodie bags ... there will be music and some games will be played .... I am hoping to have a magazine done with pictures from previous Luncheons, fashion articles and such and their individual cover shot will be on their person copy ... Hopefully this will bring out the designer and witch fashionista out of my guests ... they are all well aware of this so some are already in the planning stages ... fingers crossed!


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

Yo, Ho, A Pirate's Life or Death for me. One of these days I may change, but after you build and make so many items it is difficult to change, especially when you have two pirate ships.


----------



## WildeCollection (Apr 2, 2017)

We are going back and forth between a few theme ideas but I think that the one that will make the cut will be a haunted wedding theme called, "Till Death Do Us Part".


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Mine is always the same I change change this and tweak that....a cemetery within a pumpkin patch with movie maniacs hanging out...this year I want to add one or both of the chainsaw clowns from 31.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

All these Carnival themes make me miss and wish the series Carnival could have went longer than two seasons!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great themes everyone


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saturday Nightmare Fever this year!


----------



## CAb00se (Jul 6, 2015)

We are moving Kansas this summer, so we are going to do a twisted take on the wizard of oz.


----------



## emergencyfan (Oct 22, 2010)

I've just listed a bunch of brain molds in the sale area, if you're interested  We always wanted to have a jello brain-eating contest but we never got around to it.


----------



## TheFearcast (Jan 7, 2017)

haunted trail  great for loud sounds (train horns, chainsaws, etc.)


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

This year we've decided to host a Witches Sabbat. In our story, witches, defending themselves from persecution, created a type of magic that selects a group of 4 leaders or regents that works to uphold the laws of the witch community. Once chosen, during the ascension ceremony, the magic amplifies the individual powers of the selected witch and also gives them exclusive gifts only afforded to the regents. We're going to market our party as a Sabbat being held to search for a new regent, the one before having been found guilty of treason and burned at the stake. I host with 3 other people, so we'll each be regents that have our own unique areas of magic. Our annual costume contest will be how we decide who "wins." We typically don't ask people to dress in theme however for this year if you choose to enter the costume contest then you must be in theme. We may also have areas for guests to perform their own "spells" and may have a bonfire ceremony to kick off the evening where guests will gather around outside the fire so we(the regents) can make our entrance. 

We plan on announcing a teaser and releasing the theme this Sunday evening to coincide with the Sabbat Beltane and we have some other cool things in discussion as well. 

I'm in the process of creating my character, but I have most of what he is down. I always go towards horror and the macabre so my character will be a practitioner of sacrificial magic. So just imagine lots of blood, a really wicked dagger, and a goats head as my mask.


----------



## TheEvilTwin (Aug 26, 2016)

I am doing Harry Potter, specifically Hogwarts. Hoping to throw in a few Fantastic Beasts references too.


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

Vampires and Werewolves for us this year.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

We're sticking with the haunted manor theme. It allows us the flexibility to completely change how we decorate the first level without having to revamp everything. 

This year, we're expanding the outside to include pillars and fence around the entire front yard, and the courtyard is going to be some kind of creepy bridge over water, though we haven't fully fleshed out what that will be.

Gone this year is the mad scientist lab, but we're keeping the witches we introduced last year.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

We are doing a "Addam's Family Reunion". Come as a Long Distant Relative.
Of course our family will come as Morticia and Gomez, etc. 
I will send a 'Name Tag' with the invitation so everyone can name their own relative character.
Imagine has no limits!!!


----------



## archaeologygurl (Jul 11, 2012)

thinking of a ghostbusters themed party. Knowing I will be on more of a budget this year, trying to pick an easier to pull off theme


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Just randomly decided last week to do a Carnival theme! One room in our house has high, pitched ceilings, so that will be perfect to drape fabric or tablecloths to give illusion of being inside a circus tent ! Just trying to think of a theme for our other large congregating space!
Ideally would love the whole party be outdoors, but I'm terrified of weather risk and don't want to shell major bucks for weather proof tent rental !
Loved reading everyone's themes !!!


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Creepy Hollow. Haunting, moody, rustic....scarecrows (the ones made from branches and burlap), pumpkins, ghosts, ghouls, Headless Horseman. Dead and Breakfast, Class Deceased schoolroom, Ghouls' Fall Picnic.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

We don't really have the money to drastically change things each year, so the house is always just kind of Addams Family-esque spooky and bizarre. HOWEVER, for our party itself, I'm thinking of doing the food and stuff with a Beetlejuice theme, since I'm going to be Lydia this year. (From the cartoon - I LOVE the spiderweb poncho!)


----------



## The Corner of Carnage (Aug 28, 2016)

Last year was my first year and it was a success so I'm going to keep the ball rolling and kick it up a notch with a Friday the 13th theme with lots of Easter eggs for fans of the series. This will be the first time featuring actor(s). I might be ambitious and try and go for a facade for the garage this year as well.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I was planning to take it easy, but i'm thinking now I'd like to do a garden/tea party. Just moved to a new place with potential space for a gathering in the back or front yard.

Anyway, whatever I do is going to involve easy stuff with simple foods. Possibly some experiments with green food coloring. Silkworm pupae may make an appearance.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

we're leaning toward "7 deadly sins" for our party this year. my wife suggested it, and while i'm sure it's been done before, i hadn't thought of it or seen it before and i think it's genius.

i've always wanted to do a theme that keeps everything generally tied together, but i've shied away from most themes because i don't want guests to feel like i'm pigeonholing them in regard to costumes, or to skip the party because they're not fans of the theme, or whatever. this lets us do a theme while still keeping the party as just a general halloween party (not something more specific), and it lends itself very easily to decorations, food, themed rooms, etc.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

To theme or not to theme? I always do a theme for my haunts because it gives it focus and continuity. It also narrows the budget down to only buying items that fit the theme. I carry the theme right through to the menu for the after party.

The downside is that I end up with piles of themed décor and costumes that I'll never use again because I don't repeat themes. (Yet I can't give it away just in case....) Of course some items can do crossover. You can use rats, bats, and creepy crawlies for any theme. Same with many costumes and masks. But a clown is a clown is a clown. Unless it's a zombie clown.


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

This year it's all about Dead Hollywood Hotel


----------



## Lot13 (May 27, 2014)

I don't like to do themes because it means figuring out/making some new props each year and buying a few more. My sister in law is my help on this though and she can't seem to function without a theme. This is year #11 for our halloween party so I have a LOT of halloween decorations and don't really like just adding more to satisfy her ideas about themes, plus am running out of ideas. We have done witches twice and skeletons twice and one year of no theme plus assorted themes the other years. This year it is Edgar Allen Poe and I'm concerned about the decor for as big of an area as we do on that theme so will probably throw in some ghosts, witches, skeletons, etc to fill the gaps.


----------



## acanton04 (Sep 4, 2016)

2nd year house haunting- Last year was Star Wars, this year is Sleepy Hollow/Salem. Figure I can alternate between the 2, and improve props/projects as the years go on. I'm switching out my Kylo Ren Scarecrow for one similar to the Tim Burton version as well as the HH, also adding a witches cauldron, and added a few tombstones related to Sleepy Hollow. I have lots of young TOTs and I want eerie and slightly scary but not gruesome, my HOA is pretty strict.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Glitterati said:


> Just randomly decided last week to do a Carnival theme! One room in our house has high, pitched ceilings, so that will be perfect to drape fabric or tablecloths to give illusion of being inside a circus tent ! Just trying to think of a theme for our other large congregating space!
> Ideally would love the whole party be outdoors, but I'm terrified of weather risk and don't want to shell major bucks for weather proof tent rental !
> Loved reading everyone's themes !!!


Make sure you check out 'At Home'. They have some cool carnival themed stuff this year!


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

Still using the castle wall but instead of walking into it like last 3 years, I'm turning it 180 degrees so it will be the back drop as you walk through a haunted graveyard. Will be the last year for the castle wall. Gonna try to sell it if I can't then I'll be taking the foam stone off and making something else out of the panels. Also will be doing way less walls for a walk through. Took to long to set up and tear down last year. Took the fun out of it in the end.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Graveyard one would stumble onto in the middle of a pumpkin patch/cornfield


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Greenwick said:


> I was planning to take it easy, but i'm thinking now I'd like to do a garden/tea party. Just moved to a new place with potential space for a gathering in the back or front yard.
> 
> Anyway, whatever I do is going to involve easy stuff with simple foods. Possibly some experiments with green food coloring. Silkworm pupae may make an appearance.


this sounds neat! Please share photos after!


----------



## BeWitching (Oct 17, 2016)

Last year was Haunted Hotel; think this year is going to be something along the lines of Witches Abroad- it's going to be themed around a coven of witches going on a package holiday


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

dane82 said:


> we're leaning toward "7 deadly sins" for our party this year. my wife suggested it, and while i'm sure it's been done before, i hadn't thought of it or seen it before and i think it's genius..


Seven Deadly Sins was my absolute favorite of all the haunts I've done. Here's a link to my Photobucket account with pictures of the event. In hindsight I had a million more ideas I could have/wish I had incorporated. Always more than happy to help if you want a sounding board for this theme:

http://s1000.photobucket.com/user/BlueFrogCreations/library/Seven Deadly Sins/

The idea was not original to me. A year or two before I'd seen an Australian haunter here who did it in his/her house, using almost no traditional "Halloween props" because of lack of availability, and it was wonderful.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

"It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad Science Fair" - in which the kids' experiments have gone dangerously awry 

Some years ago, a friend had come up with the idea of the "Future Haunters of America" and although we've kicked around for years, I never quite found the hook until tonight. That organization will be sponsoring the science fair.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Undead pirates and after Halloween I plan to purge most of the collection so keep a weathered eye on me for sales afterward. I plan to do this every year with different themes and Im starting with what I have the most 50 gallon bins full of.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Evil circus/ freak show/carnevil is our theme this year. We are doing it at a campground that does a big trick or treat thing since we don't have trick or treaters where we live. We have a lot of my husband's family involved also. Everyone is super excited. We have clowns, ringmaster, fortune teller, lion tamer, 2 headed lady, magician, sword swallow, fat lady, dog boy, tightrope walker, bearded lady, and some that haven't decided yet


----------



## Banshee3 (Mar 25, 2014)

TERROR IN THE PUMPKIN PATCH!

Think creepy pumpkins and sinister scarecrows...all set among a nest of pumpkin vines.

My husband came up with a funny idea--have a huge pumpkin with the lifeless bodies of Charlie Brown and Linus hanging out of its mouth--It's The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I usually decorate with Victorian/gothic/funeral parlor look. Lots of books, candles...this year I think I will use some of my stuff and add on. a Mad Scientist conservatory. Plant experiments gone array. I loved some of the things at Grandinroad with the hands coming out of pots. want to make some plants with teeth, insects that get into the grow potion and get out of control. Would like to add lab supplies to it all. Maybe that can take over the withes potion area.
Still thinking it all out so if you have done this before and have ideas, bring it on!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Spookerstar, I'd be interested in joining in on your brainstorming. My mad science fair gone wrong should have a decent amount of crossover with your theme, plus, I love your theme on its own merits. 

I know there are some great threads about how to make hanging vines over in the Props section. And Saki.Girl was working on a gothic garden graveyard a couple of years back; I think that thread was in the Party section.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

BlueFrog said:


> Spookerstar, I'd be interested in joining in on your brainstorming. My mad science fair gone wrong should have a decent amount of crossover with your theme, plus, I love your theme on its own merits.
> 
> I know there are some great threads about how to make hanging vines over in the Props section. And Saki.Girl was working on a gothic garden graveyard a couple of years back; I think that thread was in the Party section.


These are excellent ideas! Off to search those out, Thank you!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Don't forget the Audreys, too. I know quite a few have popped up over the years. I'm sorta thinking someone did a theme around Poison Ivy's greenhouse too.

ETA: And here it is!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...plant-lab-poison-ivy-riddler-lair-2016-a.html


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Cemetery. It grows every year. This weekend we will start the fence. I've decided I'm going to be a plague doctor.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

BlueFrog said:


> Don't forget the Audreys, too. I know quite a few have popped up over the years. I'm sorta thinking someone did a theme around Poison Ivy's greenhouse too.
> 
> ETA: And here it is!
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...plant-lab-poison-ivy-riddler-lair-2016-a.html


these are great ideas to search for. I need to start a Pinterest page too. I contacted the artist Adam Topher after seeing his beautiful backdrops on Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/TopherAdamBackdrops/
was hoping he had something that looks like a green house/conservatory. He has a Haunted Mansion one called coffin room that might work. plants in front of it would help. 
I know I will cave and get the hands in pots from Grandinroad this year. I just might have to put out a flyer someplace in the "greenhouse" advertising your science fair 
if you have any post and I will print.


----------



## hrob1234 (Sep 5, 2016)

This year will be our 3rd halloween party.We usually don't have a theme because we don't have a budget to change themes each year.We usually just stick with the normal halloween theme and reuse halloween decorations from the year before.But this year I have some diy's I want to pursue I have found from pinterest and other online sources.If I actually get to all of them our party might turn into a haunted mansion theme if anything.But they are calling for it to be a warmer fall this year so I am hoping to have some of the party outside and include a graveyard this year!


----------



## dan0uch (Aug 2, 2017)

It's probably overdone but I'm going with a creepy carnival theme this year. I have a lot of ideas that I'm hoping to start churning out ASAP


----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)

Hades Underworld is my theme this year....Wondering if anyone else has chosen this apropos Fall theme?


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

We usually have two themes. One for main house, one for garage (scarezone). Main one is a creepier version of steam punk, garage is carnival/clowns. My cemetery is getting a mausoleum or crematory/mortuary this year (haven't decided which) since I have built a shed in my back yard now!


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Would love to hear your ideas! We are doing the same, but ours will not have a focus on clowns or grotesque - more so just creepy stuff, oddities, etc, and then a fortune teller room. Still trying to finalize all of the elements - really need to get to work on them!


----------



## Sydney12 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi, I am thinking about doing the same theme, Friday the 13th, just curious what you have planned. I have a party every year and usually decorate the basement in the theme. I am just trying to come up with some ideas. Thanks!!


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

We are gonna do "Jurassic Dark"! Haha!!! We get over 1500 trick-or-treaters and with Home Depot's Dino's... how could we not? A bit kiddish... but we have to be very careful if scary props. I thinks it's gonna be pretty awesome!


----------



## shpidorman (Aug 8, 2016)

Rigormortor said:


> Im staying with the giant spiders and 40 foot spider web as this is my 2nd year but both big spiders are out.
> Last year only 1 spider was finished. Next year a much bigger spider..... well today is set and ready to roll!!


You should definitely check out the giant 9ft wide spiders at Home Depot. Sounds like they'll be right up your alley!


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

Just curious what your plans are for Jurassic Dark. Love the dino's but cannot come up with a theme for them other than museum.


----------



## Wicked26 (Nov 23, 2015)

We go to Disney for Halloween with our RV..... so it is always a Disney theme. We are limited on what we can bring (space in the RV) and limited on outside set-up areas. This year the plan is to recreate an AT-AT scene on Hoth during the battle. The big build will be the main At-At as it will also fit onto our golf cart for the parade. The hubby has ideas to make the legs move and have sound effects (like stomping and shooting) for the parade, but it'll be static for the display. I'm going to work on some cutouts of a Wampa, some Tauntauns, and some other characters. We already have life size Darth, large and medium storm troopers, and various sized at-ats. I'm looking at getting white camo tarps? to lay on the ground to mimic snow.
I'll also have a separate area for my pumpkin patch (all disney carved) and mini graveyard/skeleton display...... hopefully adding a dragon and pony this year.


----------



## Brides94 (Aug 12, 2016)

I seem to be stuck on this theme. My teen Daughter would like to have a horror movie theme. I just can't seem to come up on how I can approach this. Theatre style or litterally each room will be decorated from a clip from each movie. Does anyone have any ideas? Truly appreciate it.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

How about each room being a different decade of monster/horror movie themes? Or, each room could be themed, like monsters in one, zombies in another, slashers in another, etc.

Or, the theme is horror movies, you could simply extend the theme into each room for an overall effect.

Some random ideas:
- movie posters
- Having a projector running a movie or clips of movies on a screen/wall/sheet in each room
- a series of busts portraying each of your favorite characters



Brides94 said:


> I seem to be stuck on this theme. My teen Daughter would like to have a horror movie theme. I just can't seem to come up on how I can approach this. Theatre style or litterally each room will be decorated from a clip from each movie. Does anyone have any ideas? Truly appreciate it.


----------



## Brides94 (Aug 12, 2016)

Kwll2112 said:


> How about each room being a different decade of monster/horror movie themes? Or, each room could be themed, like monsters in one, zombies in another, slashers in another, etc.
> 
> Or, the theme is horror movies, you could simply extend the theme into each room for an overall effect.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the ideas. ? I definitely will look into it. See what I can do.


----------



## Scarab (Oct 11, 2016)

Scarecrows and Pumpkin people in a corn field. Anyone know how to make hanging silicon pumpkin guts for my static decorations?

Scarab


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Brides94 said:


> I seem to be stuck on this theme. My teen Daughter would like to have a horror movie theme. I just can't seem to come up on how I can approach this. Theatre style or litterally each room will be decorated from a clip from each movie. Does anyone have any ideas? Truly appreciate it.


I've actually been considering this theme for future use. I thought about doing each room from a different horror movie and if possible scouting around for some old smaller tv/vcr's to play the specific movie in each room. I thought the outside could be decorated with a marquee and globe lights with movie posters. The foyer would be the ticket area set up and we'd have popcorn and classic theatre candies for guests to snack on.


----------



## MichelleCakeArtist (Aug 16, 2017)

First time posting.  ....So I'm doing a Creepy Circus/Carnival/Freakshow theme. gutting out my living room and tenting the whole room. Really excited!


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

MichelleCakeArtist said:


> First time posting.  ....So I'm doing a Creepy Circus/Carnival/Freakshow theme. gutting out my living room and tenting the whole room. Really excited!


welcome aboard!


----------



## Brides94 (Aug 12, 2016)

I am sure that will be cool. I did one room as a circus would like to do another year with more Circus freakshow.


----------



## Orgarob (Sep 11, 2016)

This year I am going New Orleans theme - Swamp, Voodoo, Vampire. Mixing all the mythos of famous New Orleans themes into one story line. My main character is Madam Delphine Laveau which is a mix of Delphine Lalaurie and the Voodoo queen Marie Laveau. This is an outdoor event in the backyard. Party goers start by entering her tomb, hanging out in the mausoleum, then through a spider hallway, onto a raise bridge and through the swamp and then into the voodoo shack, down a dark hallway to visit the sitting room of the Carter Brothers (vampires), then into the ballroom , through the hallway of tortured souls and finally into the Voodoo Ritual Room where she is trying to raise the a voodoo spirit.


----------



## musicman1009! (Aug 20, 2017)

We are doing a pirate's of the Caribbean theme. Skelton pirates, etc.


----------

